# Slovenian Open 2010 - Lendava



## Enter (Mar 27, 2010)

Slovenian Open 2010 Rubik's Cube Competition

• A Slovenian Open 2010 rubikkocka verseny 2010. április 24-én lesz az 1. Sz. Lendvai Kétnyelvű Általános Iskolában. A verseny 8:00-kor fog kezdődni.
• Bejelentkezni a World Cube Association oldalán lehet.
• A versenyzők száma max. 50 személy.
• A versenyzéshez és a verseny megtekintéséhez nem kell belépőt fizetni.
• A delegát Ron van Bruchem lesz.

• Tekmovanje v sestavljanju rubikove kocke, Slovenian Open 2010, bo potekalo 24. aprila 2010 v Dvojezični osnovni šoli I Lendava. Tekmovanje se bo pričelo ob 8:00 uri.
• Prijavite se lahko preko spletne strani WCA.
• Število tekmovalcev je največ 50.
• Za sodelovanje na tekmovanju in ogled tekmovanja ni vstopnine.
• Delegat bo Ron van Bruchem

• The Slovenian Open 2010 Rubik's Cube competition will be held on 24th April 2010, at the Bilingual Primary School I Lendava. The competition will start at 8:00 AM.
• People who plan to come can register on the WCA website.
• The number of competitiors is max. 50.
• The registration for the competition is for free. People who are not competing can also watch for free.
• The WCA delegate will be Ron van Bruchem.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SlovenianOpen2010
Slovenian Open 2010 website
http://www.lifelendava.si/rubik/index.php?id=2
hope to see some competitors from Austria, Croatia 
see ya


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 27, 2010)

great news 

I am gonna come, for sure 
p.s.: I am glad you added the megaminx event. Thanks


----------



## Enter (Mar 27, 2010)

great!!!! you still got 28 days for practice and do not forget the cube 
hope you get sub 1 min. in minx


----------



## slocuber (Mar 27, 2010)

I will be there  

Enter, start practising .


----------



## Enter (Mar 27, 2010)

bah I'm a natural talent  
practice what is that?


----------



## MrCube68 (Mar 28, 2010)

See you in Lendava!


----------



## Enter (Apr 5, 2010)

Currently we have 58 competitors!!! place for two more!!!


----------



## slocuber (Apr 19, 2010)

Just one week to go


----------



## Zava (Apr 19, 2010)

it's gonna be legen


----------



## Ron (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope I can fly to Budapest...
We are already looking for an alternative by coach or train.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 20, 2010)

Zava said:


> it's gonna be legen


I'm waiting for it...


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 20, 2010)

and i hope you are not lactose-intolerant, because the second part of the word is...


----------



## TheBB (Apr 20, 2010)

DAAARY


----------



## Zava (Apr 20, 2010)

TheBB said:


> DAAARY



hey, you should've wait with that until the competition is over


----------



## Enter (Apr 23, 2010)

one day guys!!! hope you are already there !!!!
 see yaa tomorrow


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am more than ready^^
actually not, but I am sure I´ll have fun.
I don´t care about my results that much


----------



## Enter (Apr 23, 2010)

fun fun fun fun  
hope global warming will bring us sunny warm weather! 
and Kickflip no pressure I have only bet 100€ that you make wr in minx 
don't let me down


----------



## Brunito (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry but bálint will be there thats not that good for david


----------



## Bogyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm leaving now, looking forward to see you all there.
BB invasion!


----------



## Ron (Apr 23, 2010)

Mmm, I am at the airport and my flight has 4:25 hrs delay...
I hope I can still see the possible Euro 2010 venue in Budapest before we drive to Slovenia.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 24, 2010)

Info from Pasquale:
[16:07:48] Pasquale: 49 sek single und 56 avg of 5 megaminx von balint bodor wr !!
[16:08:09] Pasquale: und david hat 58 single und 1:03 avg of 5 !!!

david = kickflip1993


----------



## (X) (Apr 24, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Info from Pasquale:
> [16:07:48] Pasquale: 49 sek single und 56 avg of 5 megaminx von balint bodor wr !!
> [16:08:09] Pasquale: und david hat 58 single und 1:03 avg of 5 !!!
> 
> david = kickflip1993



WHAT?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 24, 2010)

YOU 
CANNOT 
BE 
SERIOUS.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 24, 2010)

wtf


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2010)

holy. Looks like a new era of minx times...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 24, 2010)

That sense makes none, record world get how fast so?


----------



## joey (Apr 24, 2010)

Megaminx PLL!


----------



## Slash (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations to Bálint Bodor!!!!!!
Yes Kai, it seems to be a new era of megaminx.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 24, 2010)

WUT?!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2010)

That's outrageous.
Tooooooooo fast, Balint.
Congrats!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 24, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS
HOW IN GODS NAME DOES ANYONE SOLVE A MEGAMINX IN 49 SECS


----------



## Toad (Apr 24, 2010)

WAT


----------



## kurtaz (Apr 24, 2010)

wat.
ja, én kurvára ottvoltam.


----------



## Zava (Apr 25, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> holy. Looks like a new era of minx times...



no, we just have a Haiyan for megaminx. he also does practise it during normal 3x3, when we race he always does 5 F2l pairs  
we've seen it coming


----------



## Bogyo (Apr 25, 2010)

This was a great competiton, thanks for Gömbös Dániel for organizing it so well, and adding megaminx as an event. 
Hope to see you all at my next competiton.

Did you know:
-I slept about 5 hours on Friday?
-I wasn't tired? :confused:
-I jesus'd up 3x3?
-I didn't know that I'm sub 30 in OH?
-My megaminx average was 3 seconds faster than my 2x2? 
-I was really angry when I heard that I'm not the last in 2x2?
-I can scramble a cube blindfolded?
-David did sub1?
-Nóra is the best judge in the world?
-worldrecorder holder?
-My english sucks?
-In fact I can't speak english - I can only write in english? ^^
-Balázs and Brúnó tried to throw a coin into each others mouth?
-Balázs swallowed it? 
-BB invasion?
-David was the only one on the podium, who wasn't Hungarian?

If anyone has the photo that was taken after my best Megaminx solve please send it to me, I would like to put it on my WCA profile.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Balint, are there any videos of your solves?


----------



## Bogyo (Apr 25, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Balint, are there any videos of your solves?



Yes, Ágoston made a video, he will upload it on youtube today.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> -BB invasion?



Yeah, I thought this was rather weird 

Congratulations on your WRs!

Maybe Erik will make a comeback now, who knows?


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 25, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Balint, are there any videos of your solves?
> ...



made my day  Looking forward to it! I feel really sad for David though. He has cute eyes, just like a teddybear.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow. 

D E S T R O Y E D

the old WRs. In fact I still can't believe it at all.
Like... WTF you are faster with minx than with 4x4 

I think, I've never heart of *any* case, where the world record got improved like that.
This is even more epic than Dan Cohen's 36s 4x4 WR imo.

Congrats, Bogyo! Well done!

PS: I feel sorry, David... How can 58 single and 63 avg not even be CR?


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazing! Average WR beats the former single WR!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't believe this.......the same kind of WR-destroyer as Feliks.......woo!
A new megaminx era indeed!


----------



## Zava (Apr 25, 2010)

did you know that:
-it took ~2 hours just to get out of Budapest, and only another ~3 to drive 250 km to Lendva?
-you don't want to sit in a car which is driven by István?
-his car is perfect for hiding haiyan memory pieces from Bence?
- "hey Brúnó, how do you solve _this case_?"
a picture of _this case_:





and now you looked into it, so 1-0, I'm in the lead. 
-you don't have to be smart to work at McDonald's? (of course you did.)
(after placing my order, I realised I have nothing for fries, so I asked the girl: "could I get a ketchup?" answer was: "yeah, sure...so which sauce for the fries?")
-Brúnó is an ideal gas? 
-it's ambivalent to sit next to him on a road trip: the common part of your legs feels hot and gets sweaty, but he's the PERFECT pillow in a car? <3
-we decided that after leaving Hungary we'll be playing zichdog (or whatever it's written) but Lendva was super close to the border so we couldn't see any dogs? 
-Brúnó to Bence, explaining our current location on a map: "we're here, and Zsilinya is _here_." 1-0 to Brúnó 
-Dániel (Gömbös) didn't know his school is painted yellow outside, until I told him so?
-he's a SUPER NICE guy and I'm so so so so thankful for his hospitality?
-I'll be here for him when he visits Hungary? 
-Ron and János (Rubik studio) are pretty easy to trick into looking into _that_?
-I've done the usual jesusin' up in 3x3: starting with a home average solve, which is a competition single PB, then messing all other solves up?
-still I've managed to improve 12 competition PBs from the possible 20?
-and I've just realised it at home because the only thing I cared about was my 5x5 average?
-Milán's first 5x5 avg was 1:18, 1:40, DNF, 1:26, 1:30 which would be a 3rd place for him, but the organisers lost his score sheet? he got a second chance, got a better average (1:26, 2nd) but he was a bit sad about the 1:18.
-this competition was not about "who is better" but mostly about "who is messing up not that hard"?
-especially at 2x2? 
-David Gugl had the WR for half a minute?
-both austrian guys were awesome?
-BLD scrambles SUCKED? (so did I)
-the winners ceremony was held on the front door stairs of the school, sort of formula1 - Monaco GP feeling?
-Bence and me only lacked our favourite champagne, called "BB"? 
-before the ceremony I got a 1 HUF coin just to trick the guys to look into _it_? the trick was asking "head or talis?" then flipping the coin, and when you catch it you just show _that_.
-after playing this trick Brúnó and me started playing a game, flipping the coin into each others mouth?
-the rules were the following: you can throw from the place you catch the rebound?
-Brúnó once catched it from 0,5 meter from me? :S
-now I feel something weird in my stomach...
-...and can't wait for the day to see again the coin? 
-after swallowing it, we were making great jokes of it, like: "Balázs, you sound ironical.", "money talks, Zava barks" and "guys, I always swallow it"  

-now I can't think of anything else but maybe later? there were definitely more things to DYK.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

Olivér tricked me with "the case" like 5 times at GO


----------



## Zava (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> Olivér tricked me with "the case" like 5 times at GO



well, it's not called _the case_, it was just part of the trick: we asked Brúnó, apparently about an F2L case, but showing him _that_, this is why it was _this case_ in that sentence _ it_ doesn't really have a name, because we don't call _it_ on _it_'s name, so we don't even know _it_'s name.


----------



## Ron (Apr 26, 2010)

I enjoyed Slovenia Open 2010 a lot.

On Friday I flew from Eindhoven to Budapest. The flight had a delay of 5 hours. It looks like I will get a 250 EUR compensation for the delay. 
My suitcase was too heavy because of the timers. So either I had to pay an extra 75 EURO fee, or I would carry the batteries and bolts of the timers in my jacket. My jacket was heavy during the flight. During the security check I had to talk a lot before I could go into the airplane.
At Budapest airport I was picked up by Janos from Rubik Studio. We drove to the possible venue for Euro 2010.
From there we drove to Slovenia in around 3 hours. We arrived around midnight, checked out the local bowling center to meet some cubers. After that we went to the hotel. The hotel was extremely hot because it was built on top of a hot water source. The frogs outside were complaining all night that the water was too hot. Pfff, oh what a night!

We had breakfast at 6:50am and arrived at the venue around 7:15am. Daniel was already there, and also Silvia from the local youth organisation LIFE. We started building up and around 7:45am the first competitors arrived.

We had to work very hard to stick to the time schedule. Most of the competitors helped with judging and scrambling. Special mention to Robert Orkenyi, Ágnes Dóra Szermek and the great Nóra Szepes. My results were extremely bad, but I am not surprised about that anymore: no practice, no rest, no concentration.
There was a team of national tv, and Daniel also did a radio interview in the studio.

Domen Orosel showed true sportsmanship when he told us one of his times in the first round was incorrect. Therefore not he but Miroslav Delinac was able to compete in the semi final. Thanks Domen!

We held the winning ceremony outside on the stairs of the school. It took ages before we had the certificates printed.

After the ceremony Janos and I drove back to Budapest. Halfway we ate gulash soup, duck liver and deer, and a dessert of the best Hungarian tiramisu with nuts. What is this dessert called? I want the recipe!
Again we arrived after midnight. The hotel was almost empty. In the morning we drove to the airport, and again I had to carry a very heavy jacket into the airplane.

Thanks to Daniel for helping with the preparations of the competition, and for his support during the competition. Thanks to Erik Gal and his team for the score taking. Thanks to Silvia for all the financial and logistic support. She is very kind and hard working. Thanks to the rest of the team for their help in the background. Thanks to Janos for helping me all weekend. 

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## g0mb05 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know:
-that this is my first post on this forum?
-that I can't speak english at all
-that the Slovenian Open 2010 was the first official competition in Slovenia
-I have to thank Ron for the support and everything what he did for the Slovenian cubing comunity
-I hace to thank all cubers who were there
-I slept 3 hours on friday because I was nervous about the competition (and because Zava was there  )
-that Ron did almost all the job on the Slovenian Open 2010?? 
-that I hope we can make lot more competition in Slovenia
-that the next time I hope I wont need so much help! 

Thank you all!

Daniel G.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 27, 2010)

Gah! I'm so pissed right now! The new WR is SOO hard to beat!!

Oh well  Congratulations Bogyo  You deserve it 

Also, congratulations to your single and average in megaminx too David


----------

